# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  Two Hearts, One Love

## Miss_Sweet

We are two hearts but one love
One love we share for all eternity
One love sent from heaven above. 
Two hearts, one love, this is our destiny.

Your heart and mine intertwined forever
It matters not if we're near or far apart
Our hearts were meant to be together
One love to share within my heart and your heart.

Two hearts are filled with love for one another
When one heart is sad, the other will cry
When one heart falters, the other helps it recover
Even if one heart may break, our love will never die.

Your heart and my heart together form one 
We have been soul mates since the beginning of time
Our souls are part of the stars, the moon, and the sun
Two hearts, one love, one life...yours and mine.
Until the end of time.

----------

